# Not exactly happy today



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I just found to today that someone opened the gate to the pasture that we just gathered last week, so now we have to go back and gather it again; it is 20 sections. Unfortunately it is just going to be dad and I; that is a lot of country to cover for two people. The last time we were short about 8 cows and calves, but my uncle thought that a couple somehow got through the fence. Maybe this time we will get them all. Then towards the end of the month we will have to gather them again to bring them home for the winter. It took me sever days to heal up from riding; this year I have been horseback more than I had been in twenty years.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Wish I could help you Cowboy. I really enjoy riding the country.....albeit, 12,000+ plus acres is a lot of ground to cover. Do you think some out of state hunters may have left the gate open?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

That's a suck of monstrous proportions. I hope it goes better for you than you expect.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Might be wise to put a trail camera on them gates......that’s unfortunately “par for the course” nowadays...good luck rustling them back up.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I am pretty sure it was a hunter, as this pasture is a BLM allotment. Who knows, maybe dad did not get it latched last week. We got there early this morning, saddled up a horse and dad and I went out to start moving cows. Dad dropped me off at one of the water tanks and I rode towards where the cows were; I no more than got to where they were and got a call from my uncle, he decided that we did not have to move them. We are going to bring them back to the farm towards the end of the month anyway. So we left them right where they were; makes me wonder why we moved them last week.

We went to the pasture they were supposed be in, and found eight pairs over there, jumped the horse out and was going to move them back to the other pasture; then we get told that we should just leave them right where they are, as we are going to be going through that pasture to the neighbors corrals later in the month.

So we went on a wild goose chase today. Oh well, that is life. I did get a nice little ride.


----------

